# strano comportamento di google

## djinnZ

Da qualche tempo spesso quando faccio una ricerca su google mi ritrovo con dei link fasulli ai soliti siti di ricerca del piffero e simili anche se le indicazioni ed il dominio corrispondono. Per esempio ieri volevo trovare il sito dell'ordine e mi ha sparato sul solito spacciatore di domini uzbeco anche se riportava correttamente www.consulentidellavoro.it , stamattina è di nuovo a posto.

Colpa di opendns o ci sono dei defacement in corso su google (che tra l'altro ha un accesso molto lento ultimamente)?

edit: manco a farlo apposta mi è ricapitato cercando un concime per piante su richiesta di mia madre. Ho ricaricato la pagina ed il problema è sparito.

----------

## Peach

dns poisoning?  :Confused: 

hai noscript installato?

----------

## djinnZ

Non so che dire. Mi è appena ricapitato e mi ha spedito su clicks.smartbizsearch.com, sono tornato indietro e mi porta sulla pagina giusta. 

noscript intendi l'estensione di firefox?

Perchè lo strano è che capita solo ed esclusivamente con google.

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non so che dire. Mi è appena ricapitato e mi ha spedito su clicks.smartbizsearch.com, sono tornato indietro e mi porta sulla pagina giusta. 
> 
> noscript intendi l'estensione di firefox?
> 
> Perchè lo strano è che capita solo ed esclusivamente con google.

 

forse con live http headers dovresti vedere cosa succede... l'altra cosa oltre a dns poisoning che mi viene in mente è un proxy nascosto che ti rompe le balle... altrimenti che cosa potrebbe essere?

----------

## djinnZ

Niente. L'unica cosa possibile è che opendns mi indirizzi ad una strana versione pezzottata di google.

Ma vi prego non ditemi che devo tornare ad affidarmi ai dns dell'ISP  :Crying or Very sad:  ...

Come posso verificare che l'ip della pagina web corrisponda effettivamente a google?

Mi è capitato pure con linux (dove uso il router invece del server come gateway).

L'unica cosa che mi viene a mente è la funzione di dns caching del router ma non lo ho mai aggiunto ai dns e non uso il dhcp quindi non vedo come potrebbe prenderla.

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Niente. L'unica cosa possibile è che opendns mi indirizzi ad una strana versione pezzottata di google.

 

Sembrerebbe proprio di si':

http://groups.google.it/group/it.comp.sicurezza.virus/msg/12df1767bf86b814

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

maledizioni e bestemmie

----------

## Kernel78

bello avere conferma che la paranoia paga  :Cool: 

non mi sono mai fidato di qualcosa che abbia "open" solo nel nome ...

----------

## djinnZ

Si e nel frattempo cosa uso? I DNS di telecom, wind, fastweb o tiscali manco se mi fucilate, ne ho passate troppe e si bloccano tra loro tra l'altro.

Visto che il portatile lo uso su reti fornite di accesso da detti ISP...

si accettano suggerimenti.

Ristramaledizioni e ribestemmie nelle sette lingue che conosco.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

nel dettaglio puoi spiegare perchè i dns dei providers non ti garbano?

----------

## djinnZ

A parte il fatto che sono pieni di schifezze e che ogni errore di digitazione ti porta sui soliti tuttosesso, suoneriecellularidelmenga e simili?

Cambiano con una certa frequenza (e quando smettono di mantenerli veramente ti esca di tutto) ed ho riscontrato seri problemi e rallentamenti ad usare i dns di un ISP con la connessione di un altro.

Dovrei essere imbecille ad usare il dhcp all'ordine per esempio (il primo di cui non mi fido è quello che ha configurato la rete, lo ritengo capace di fare scherzi idioti tipo sostituire con il suo dns, a parte il fatto che in quella rete ci entrano tutti a scrocco e ogni volta trovo il gateway cambiato) e non posso certo stare ad andare a vedere quali sono i dns ufficiali ogni volta e nemmeno posso configurare io in modo da essere sicuro.

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> A parte il fatto che sono pieni di schifezze e che ogni errore di digitazione ti porta sui soliti tuttosesso, suoneriecellularidelmenga e simili?
> 
> Cambiano con una certa frequenza (e quando smettono di mantenerli veramente ti esca di tutto) ed ho riscontrato seri problemi e rallentamenti ad usare i dns di un ISP con la connessione di un altro.
> 
> Dovrei essere imbecille ad usare il dhcp all'ordine per esempio (il primo di cui non mi fido è quello che ha configurato la rete, lo ritengo capace di fare scherzi idioti tipo sostituire con il suo dns, a parte il fatto che in quella rete ci entrano tutti a scrocco e ogni volta trovo il gateway cambiato) e non posso certo stare ad andare a vedere quali sono i dns ufficiali ogni volta e nemmeno posso configurare io in modo da essere sicuro.

 

ok.. gechi, tiriamo in piedi un dns di fiducia per il nostro djinnZ   :Cool:   :Laughing:  ?

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> A parte il fatto che sono pieni di schifezze e che ogni errore di digitazione ti porta sui soliti tuttosesso, suoneriecellularidelmenga e simili? Cambiano con una certa frequenza (e quando smettono di mantenerli veramente ti esca di tutto) ed ho riscontrato seri problemi e rallentamenti ad usare i dns di un ISP con la connessione di un altro.

 Se devo esser onesto, non so gli altri, ma con tiscali non ho mai riscontrato nulla del genere, i dns sono  quelli da una vita {nameserver 213.205.36.70 nameserver 213.205.32.70} . Il discorso del cross dns è vero, anzi mi sembra strano addirittura che tu sia riuscito ad aver risposta: ormai fanno come per gli smtp, se nn sei cliente ti attacchi.

A spender un poco di tempo sui siti dei diversi providersi trovi i vari dns. Se però hai un net-admin che è peggio che andar di notte, allora il problema forse non è proprio tutto dei dns imho  :Wink: 

----------

## zolar czakl

Io provo dei DNS differenti da quelli suggeriti dall'ISP quando mi trovo in queste condizioni (cioe' spesso).

```
ping -c2 www.google.it

PING www.l.google.com (209.85.135.147) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 209.85.135.147: icmp_seq=1 ttl=243 time=43.5 ms

64 bytes from mu-in-f147.google.com (209.85.135.147): icmp_seq=2 ttl=243 time=44.6 ms

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 20043ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 43.566/44.090/44.615/0.564 ms
```

```
ping -c2 209.85.135.147

PING 209.85.135.147 (209.85.135.147) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 209.85.135.147: icmp_seq=1 ttl=242 time=44.1 ms

64 bytes from 209.85.135.147: icmp_seq=2 ttl=243 time=45.1 ms

--- 209.85.135.147 ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 44.107/44.643/45.179/0.536 ms
```

Quanti sono 20043ms?   :Rolling Eyes: 

OpenDNS

```
ping -c2 www.google.it

PING google.navigation.opendns.com (208.67.217.231) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from google.navigation.opendns.com (208.67.217.231): icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=126 ms

64 bytes from google.navigation.opendns.com (208.67.217.231): icmp_seq=2 ttl=49 time=125 ms

--- google.navigation.opendns.com ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 125.959/126.108/126.257/0.149 ms
```

Per il problema in discussione vedere qui

http://forums.opendns.com/comments.php?DiscussionID=476

----------

## djinnZ

@zolar czakl: ma cosa c'entra il link che hai postato? Non capisco.

@.:deadhead:.: già devo convivere con una PA deficiente che usa ssh 2.0 sui suoi siti o la ridirezione su ssh tramite pagine normali ed imbecilli certificati ogni volta che sono fuori dallo studio, non ti ci mettere pure te a scoraggiarmi (ho appena abbandonato tiscali per wind).

E non posso farmi una vpn al server dello studio per quando vado fuori, mi manca la banda.

Tra l'altro non posso usare sempre linux devo anche usare quell'altro sistema operativo imposto dal governo (sempre ladro, ed imbecille, ovviamente) e li cambiare dns ed impostazioni ip è una croce.

@codadilupo: come diceva Bugs Bunny al toro in uno dei più bei cartoon mai concepiti "Ad atti di guerra..." Il tempo di reperire l'esorcista per poter fare una telefonata con un minimo di margine di sicurezza (so che è dalle vostre parti) e vi faccio vedere chi vi mando al pub per venerdì  :Evil or Very Mad:  Ride bene chi ride ultimo.  :Twisted Evil: 

Mi hai provocato una volta di troppo.

Non si ride delle disgrazie altrui.

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @codadilupo: come diceva Bugs Bunny al toro in uno dei più bei cartoon mai concepiti "Ad atti di guerra..." Il tempo di reperire l'esorcista per poter fare una telefonata con un minimo di margine di sicurezza (so che è dalle vostre parti) e vi faccio vedere chi vi mando al pub per venerdì  Ride bene chi ride ultimo. 
> 
> Mi hai provocato una volta di troppo.
> 
> Non si ride delle disgrazie altrui.

 

eh, esagerato  :Very Happy: 

io ridevo della mia soluzione, mica delle tue disgrazie  :Razz: 

Ad ogni modo, verrà il giorno che faremo un gpub sotto il vulcano, e allora ci sfideremo a regolar tenzone!   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## zolar czakl

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Niente. L'unica cosa possibile è che opendns mi indirizzi ad una strana versione pezzottata di google.
> 
> 

 Il link si riferisce a questo.

E' qualche giorno che uso OpenDNS e l'unica stranezza che ho notato e' che digitando un indirizzo incompleto (Firefox)

si viene rimandati a questa pagina http://guide.opendns.com, mentre con altri DNS la ricerca avviene direttamente su Google.

Ho interpretato male il problema.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## djinnZ

No la sostituzione è normale (e prevista dalle condizioni, oltre al fatto che ti scampa dalla ricerca su msn in quell'altro sistema inoperativo quindi non mi crea troppi problemi) e tra google, opendns e fondazione mozilla chissefrega basta che non mi ritrovo con cagnolini che cantano quando sbaglio a digitare un indirizzo e non ho la testa di mettermi dns+proxy multisistema sul portatile.

Si attendono suggerimenti o se la cosa è verificata si può aprire una discussione sulle alternative ad opendns per non scemunirsi con i dhcp.

@codadilupo: troppo tardi. Alea iacta est. Visto che mi pare di capire che bazzichi certi ambientacci prova a chiedere di un mitico jettatore che terrorizzava gli organizzatori dell'hackmeeting 2005.

----------

## Peach

vai di root dns in ipv6  :Razz: 

altrimenti tocca veramente tirare su un dns noialtri

----------

## lordalbert

che hai contro dhcp?

cmq di opendns a me non piace il fatto che in alcuni domini, se ometti il "www" ti rimanda ad una pagina di ricerca di opendns... una cosa odiosa...

cmq io opto per un server DNS di Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## horace

io sono da passato da opendns a qui

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Root_Server_Network

in particolare

Server PRIMARIO: 217.146.139.5

Server SECONDARIO: 62.157.101.211

----------

## Kernel78

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> cmq di opendns a me non piace il fatto che in alcuni domini, se ometti il "www" ti rimanda ad una pagina di ricerca di opendns... una cosa odiosa...

 

poveracci, è l'unico modo che hanno di campare, se non facessero così non avrebbero i soldi per continuare ad offrire un servizio gratuito ...

----------

## djinnZ

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> che hai contro dhcp?

 Come ho detto all'ordine mi ritrovo sempre dns strani e mi rompe le scatole, in ufficio uso indirizzi ip ed ethernet statici tranne che per due indirizzi ip assegnati in dhcp dal router (in pratica riservati agli ospiti per andare su internet).

Poichè il catenaccio di router che ho non consente di assegnare indirizzi ip statici e su un certo OS dimm**** non posso semplicemente dare dhcp da shell la cosa mi rompe non poco.

Mettere il dhcp sul server non mi serve a niente perchè non mi va di accenderlo solo per scaricare un attimo la posta sul portatile (rispettiamo il pianeta).

Potessi usare solo linux me ne fregherei ma visto che il governo imbecille e ladro mi obbliga ad usare quell'altro OS che in materia è fortemente handicappato preferisco evitare di trovarmi su siti di suonerie o sulla pagina puffa dell'hosting su cui si appoggiano l'ordine ed alcuni colleghi (solita munnezza flash).

Opendns non sarà il massimo ma è qualcosa (e non crea problemi con i subdomini del piffero degli enti). Non ho voglia di complicarmi la vita.

Guarda che il problema del www lo hanno risolto.

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Guarda che il problema del www lo hanno risolto.

 

fino all'altro giorno a me si ripresentava... boh... poi farò altre prove...

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Poichè il catenaccio di router che ho non consente di assegnare indirizzi ip statici e su un certo OS dimm**** non posso semplicemente dare dhcp da shell la cosa mi rompe non poco.

 

Uhmm.. non puoi perchè non hai diritti amministrativi sull'os ?

Nel caso invece tu li abbia, o abbia cmq la password dellamministratore della macchina, puoi usare netsh. Per farla beve, puoi impostare tramite gui la rete nei vari modi che ti servono, e con netsh dump > file.txt creare uno script per ogni profilo di rete che ti serve. Dopodichè, è semplice: sempre con netsh puoi ripristinare in un colpo dal cmd la situazione che ti piu' ti aggrada

qui http://www.petri.co.il/configure_tcp_ip_from_cmd.htm drovresti trovare esempi un po' piu' chiari del mio  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

e mi resta sempre il problema di andarmi a trovare i dns per ogni isp italiano...

è il metodo che uso.

Per il momento l'unica soluzione sono gli open root

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> e mi resta sempre il problema di andarmi a trovare i dns per ogni isp italiano...
> 
> è il metodo che uso.
> 
> Per il momento l'unica soluzione sono gli open root

 

anche io uso opendns e *inizialmente* ho avuto gli stessi problemi .... Allora mi è venuto in aiuto la smartness che mi contraddistingue   :Cool:  : 

Firefox e greasemonkey => niente più problemi!!!

controlla tra questi script: http://userscripts.org/scripts/search?q=opendns ... sono a laovoro e purtroppo non posso controllare da qui  :Smile: 

----------

